
Google’s first flagship smartwatch won’t be branded “Pixel” - mnmlsm
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/12/google-promises-first-flagship-smartwatches-early-next-year/
======
jay_kyburz
Does LTE-enabled mean I can make calls and connect to the net on it? All I
ever use my phone for is sending texts and occasional phone call.

I would be interested in a smart watch to replace my phone.

